# Circle cutter guide kit



## Spuds4you (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here. I am a novice wood worker, I don't do tons of routering but am learning and I enjoy using my router. I actually have 2. I have an older craftsman model 315-17480 and a brand new 12amp fixed base Craftsman model 2768 that I received through an awards program for years of service at my job. I recently picked up a Craftsman model 30927 circle cutter guide and edge guide kit on clearance. It looks like it is actually the Milescraft #1223 kit branded for sears. Anyone have one? It's looks decent. I thought about making my own circle guides, but I picked this set up for $20. I figured I couldn't go wrong if I use this a couple times.

Thanks,
Dale:yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dale, and welcome to the forum.

You will find a circle cutting jig handy and for $20, I think you have done OK.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi dale,

welcome to the forum 

Martin


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi, Dale ~ Welcome to the forum. While you have a minute, how about completing your profile info so we get to know you better.

I have an old Craftsman router similar to yours and enjoy it for small projects. I also have the Craftsman multipurpose router guide #25179 and use if for cutting circles. You have to drill a 1/8 inch hole for the center point to allow the trammel pin to fit. Bobj3 was kind enough to upload the manual to the Craftsman Tool Manual archives.

I am not familiar with the circle guide that you purchased, but could this be the one on the Sears site? Or perhaps this is a better view on the Milescraft web site. Looks like a really good product.


----------



## Spuds4you (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies Guys.

Web Sheppard -- Those 2 links show exactly the unit I bought. It was Craftsman Branded with their part number but it's the exact one. I can not find the Craftsman number on the sears site so I'm guessing they have discontinued it.
Dale


----------

